# Bilder organisieren



## mnuesser (21 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe das Thema ist hier richtig 

Also ich bekomm hier die Kriese mit meinen Bildern.
Ich mache relativ viele Bilder mit meinem Handy. (Samsung recht aktuelles Modell)
Da landen diese ja in der Galerie. Die Galerie wiederum kann ich in OneDrive Synchronisieren.

Soweit so gut.

Ich würde aber gerne meine Bilder irgendwie gerne extern haben. Und zwar so, dass ich sie im besten Fall von meinen anderen Geräten aus betrachten kann.
Und ich würde diese gerne auch in Verzeichnissen organisieren. Aber so, dass ich nachher nicht alles doppelt und dreifach auf verschiedenen Geräten habe.

Folgende Geräte habe ich dabei:

1. Mein Handy
2. Mein Tablet (Auch Samsung, auch recht aktuell)
3. Mein PC
4. Ein Datenbackup in mein OwnCloud wäre gut
5. (Wünschenswert aber kein Muss: Meine FireTV Sticks in den Fernsehern)

Ich habe schon versucht das mit Amazon Photos zu machen, aber irgendwie habe ich trotzdem die Bilder doppelt und dreifach.
Könnt ihr mir erklären wie ihr das organisiert habt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2021)

Ich nutze Amazon Photos. Aber ich habe ähnliche Probleme wie du .... Das mit dem Sortieren in Verzeichnissen habe ich aufgegeben. Zum Sortieren nutze ich die Alben von AmazonPhoto und da die Suchfunktion auch ganz brauchbar ist belasse ich es erstmal dabei


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Oktober 2021)

Auf dem PC kannst du dann die doppelte Bilder suchen und löschen









						Doppelte Dateien finden unter Windows 10
					

Doppelte Dateien sind störend und verschwenden Speicherplatz. Wir zeigen Ihnen, wie Sie sie loswerden.




					www.heise.de


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Oktober 2021)

Google bringt doch von sich aus die App “Fotos“ mit. Damit lassen die sich doch schonmal über verschiedene Geräte in der Cloud synchronisieren.
Ich glaube Verzeichnisse sind aktuell nicht der Standard, sondern je nach App irgendeine Form von “Album“.
Hast Du ein NAS (owncloud?), dann hat Dein NAS vielleicht auch eine Foto-Software. QNAP hat zum Beispiel Q-Photo...


----------



## mnuesser (21 Oktober 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Google bringt doch von sich aus die App “Fotos“ mit. Damit lassen die sich doch schonmal über verschiedene Geräte in der Cloud synchronisieren.
> Ich glaube Verzeichnisse sind aktuell nicht der Standard, sondern je nach App irgendeine Form von “Album“.
> Hast Du ein NAS (owncloud?), dann hat Dein NAS vielleicht auch eine Foto-Software. QNAP hat zum Beispiel Q-Photo...


Ok, da ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz

Ich betreibe einen Nextcloud Server über meinen Webserver.
In der Nextcloud App kann ich meine Ordner für die Kamera auswählen und diese dann automatisch hochladen lassen.
Somit ist schon mal alles gesichert.
Zu irgendeinen Zeitpunkt X kopiere ich meine hochgeladenen Bilder in ein Verzeichnis zum sortieren, und lösche direkt meine Bilder vom Handy.
Damit würden sich die doppelten Bilder erledigen... 
Ist zwar immer noch nicht wirklich Bedienungsfreundlich, aber ok...
Wenigstens etwas... Nextcloud habe ich zumindest auf meinem Rechner und Tablet laufen, und kann dort auch problemlos auf die Bilder zugreifen...


----------

